# Why are we calling you THAT??



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My screen name has what I would call a non-story behind it. I was lurking on a forum and saw someone who called himself old don I figured what the heck I'll be youngdon at least thats how I feel...most of the time.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Living in Dallas and everyone called me Rowdy so Big D Rowdy 1, though I am not rowdy quite laid back actually. There you have it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love it! And you're welcome for the idea!









In my freshmen dorm at college we had 6 Eric's on my floor. Everyone pretty much ended up getting called by their last name because "Hey Eric" was pretty confusing. My last name was a bit long for a nickname so my buddy shortened it to 'Ebbs' and it stuck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't wait to hear what kind of story Chris Miller comes up with. It should be interesting. lol


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I can't wait to hear what kind of story Chris Miller comes up with. It should be interesting. lol


Bahaha! I'll bet his starts with, "Well it all began with a man and a woman..."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to hear the story behind his signature line also.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine is pretty simple. Being named Danny Thomas, everyone has a comment about my stardom, being rich, daughter Marlo, tv show, whatever. Believe me I have heard them all. My cattle brand which is registered with the State of Texas is Bar-D. The brand is a small d with a bar on top which forms the T: hence, bar-d. Besides all that, it is short and I can remember it.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Autumnrider= autumn (my horse) + rider (me) my mare got that name because i love autumn of the year and it actually sounded better than her registered name-----centennial's slick trick-----sounds like a bowel movement!!!!!!lol


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

When I was a kid I was always catching snakes, raccoons, fox, coyote and other wild creatures and bringing them home. One of my buds just stared calling me Wild Ed. It stuck till this day. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I tried using all of the names that I am normally called but none of them would get past the language filter on the site so I just figured I would go with my given name.









Got this one from my pops (i'm a junior) and it happens to be the best thing (Besides dad) that I have ever been called.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine is My Last name and my first and middle Initials, Y'all Really Wouldn't Like all the Other names I am called LOL, Besides I Can Remember it!

They Tell me Your memory is the First Thing to Go but I Be darn if I Can Remember what the second thing to go is!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez, I thought we would get a few good stories out of this thread.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I am sure us all being hunters and such if you wanted we could probably create some hum dingers for nick names. But this being a family type thing with younuns and all it might be a little harder to tame down. May we could get a prize for the wildest story told about our names!!!! it would have too evolve around huntin though. food for thought


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We could but my guess is that the first liar doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I was playing Unreal Tournament, and felt like a stud at the time(I was 14), but wanted something different, so I moved the letters around and got Dust. My other screen name has a much dirtier connotation, but that isn't the subject of this thread.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Back in '83" durning rifle deer season i'd shot a nice u.p. 8pt on opening day at camp. We were staying for 2 weeks and i didn't want to fill my second tag right away so went to settig some beaver -mink -rat traps at the creek by camp. A few days later dicided to do some coyote calling. I had an old j.s. Tape caller . First set-up called a fisher and a owl out from the cedar swamp moved down the ridge aways for the second set -up 2 min's into call here comes out of the cedar swamp a big 10 pt 20" spread right at me he stopped at 10 yards and thats why i'm swampbuck10pt----p.s. He's watching me now from his corner of the wall


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With so many new faces around I thought it might be time to resurrect this old thread.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Well it was back on Sept 9, 1930 when drunkenness in England was at it's lowest level since 1918 with more drinking places. Also the number of convictions for drunkenness caused through mentholated spirits has also decreased. The cause for the drops are the increased excise duty charged on Alcohol and the poor financial depression with less work available. Then on this same day in 1945, the first bug was discovered in a Computer Software Program when operators at the Harvard Faculty at the Computation Laboratory traced an error in the Mark II Computer to a moth trapped in a relay, coining the term bug. This bug was carefully removed and taped to the log book. Then just three brief years later, on the exact same day, an evacuation was underway on the small Island of Camuguin with a population of 52,000 due to the eruption of the Volcano which is now raining down Acidic Ash on all parts of the Island causing breathing problems and burning skin.

Interestingly enough, on Sept 9, 1776, the Second Continental Congress changed the name of the nation to the United States of America, from the United Colonies.

But just by happenstance, none of these interesting tidbits have anything to do with my User ID.... "AW" are my initials, "Miller" is my last name, and folks just call me "AW".

So there ya have it.... write it down, commit it to memory, burn the papers, call in the dogs and pee on the fire. It's time to go.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...I never jumped on board.

My name came from my vessel. A friend passed a couple years ago and his wife sold me his Grady White. He owned an insurance company and when he was not in the office they would always say..." he is On a Call " So when he was fishing durring the day...they did not have to lie







.

For me...it just fit, just in a differant way.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I lead a fairly boring life but I do have three things that I love to do; Hunt, Fish and Ski. I am also not very creative so I thought it would be a good name. My oldest boy is an athlete and for his spring sport he picked up golf. Lettered in it his freshman year. He is after me to start golfing with him but the last thing I need is another hobby. So if my name changes to huntfishskigolf you'll know what happened. My little boy is a Weblo so we camp quite a bit but that would make the name to long. My wife is from Texas and so her one and only thing is Texas (you Texans know what I mean). She takes the boys at least twice a year and we go back as a family for Christmas every year. So I don't think that all of that would fit in my name either. Oh and by the way I sell hearing aids for a living--not very exciting but I didn't want to put that in my name as well. So I had to narrow it down to huntfishski. Pretty awesome huh?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aye....what did you say ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> Well I lead a fairly boring life but I do have three things that I love to do; Hunt, Fish and Ski. I am also not very creative so I thought it would be a good name. My oldest boy is an athlete and for his spring sport he picked up golf. Lettered in it his freshman year. He is after me to start golfing with him but the last thing I need is another hobby. So if my name changes to huntfishskigolf you'll know what happened. My little boy is a Weblo so we camp quite a bit but that would make the name to long. My wife is from Texas and so her one and only thing is Texas (you Texans know what I mean). She takes the boys at least twice a year and we go back as a family for Christmas every year. So I don't think that all of that would fit in my name either. Oh and by the way I sell hearing aids for a living--not very exciting but I didn't want to put that in my name as well. So I had to narrow it down to huntfishski. Pretty awesome huh?


I'm still not convinced you're not polish!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez AW I burnt the papers before I wrote it down and peed on the dog, now what was that other thing I was supposed to forget??


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

mine is just a nick name that I got in highschool. Sorry its not very exciting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> Well I lead a fairly boring life but I do have three things that I love to do; Hunt, Fish and Ski. I am also not very creative so I thought it would be a good name. My oldest boy is an athlete and for his spring sport he picked up golf. Lettered in it his freshman year. He is after me to start golfing with him but the last thing I need is another hobby. So if my name changes to huntfishskigolf you'll know what happened. My little boy is a Weblo so we camp quite a bit but that would make the name to long. My wife is from Texas and so her one and only thing is Texas (you Texans know what I mean). She takes the boys at least twice a year and we go back as a family for Christmas every year. So I don't think that all of that would fit in my name either. Oh and by the way I sell hearing aids for a living--not very exciting but I didn't want to put that in my name as well. So I had to narrow it down to huntfishski. Pretty awesome huh?


 Good story though I might have to go along with YD, if you sell hearing aids my poor old Mom need hers repaired, she's getting the gears from the places up here, they tell her that if its over 5 years old they won't repair them, that I can't believe, any thoughts?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine is uber simple i live in colorado i love the 204 ruger and i am a yote hunter


----------

